# Happy B-Day, Hatchling Dragon!



## Mark (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## Mark (Feb 5, 2002)

Last bump since I saw you posted in the Gen Disc Forum...


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (Feb 5, 2002)

Ye Gods, they're on to me!

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## BadMojo (Feb 5, 2002)

Happy Birthday Hatchling!!!  Which dragon age category will you be now?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 5, 2002)

BadMojo said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday Hatchling!!!  Which dragon age category will you be now?  *



Damn! Another time that someone beat me to making a bad joke... That reduces my success percentage to only 91.45%


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (Feb 5, 2002)

Why Hatchling still, we dragons age slowly you know...

(Still) Hatchling Dragon - *sigh*


----------

